# Ποιος μπορεί να είναι αντιφασίστας στη σημερινή Ελλάδα;



## Earion (Apr 27, 2013)

Η παρουσία μου στο πολιτικό κομμάτι του φόρουμ μας είναι πολύ περιορισμένη, γι' αυτό και δίκαια θα αναρωτηθούν όσοι με ξέρουν ποιος είναι ο λόγος που αποφάσισα ξαφνικά να αναρτήσω κάτι εδώ. Το κάνω γιατι σήμερα το πρωί κάτι με λύπησε, και με λύπησε πολύ. Όταν λέω πολύ, εννοώ πέρα από τα όρια. Και εξηγούμαι: Πρωινό του Σαββάτου, στην ανάγνωση των ειδήσεων, με υποδέχτηκε πρωτοσέλιδο της _Αυγής _με τίτλο Οι εγγαστρίμυθοι του εκφασισμού. Εκεί ο συντάκτης του, προχωρώντας πολύ πιο πέρα από την τακτική του να επιβάλει το διαχωρισμό των Ελλήνων σε «μνημονιακούς» και «αντιμνημονιακούς» (διαχωρισμό που δεν τον θεωρώ διόλου αυταπόδεικτο, ή για να είμαι ακριβέστερος, τον θεωρώ έως ένα βαθμό εννοιολογικά εσφαλμένο και ώς πολύ βαθμό αυθαίρετο --αλλά τέλος πάντων δεν το συζητώ γιατί δεν είναι το ζήτημα να πείσω εκείνον ή και κανέναν άλλον επ' αυτού), προχωρώντας λοιπόν, αποφαίνεται ότι στη σημερινή Ελλάδα δεν μπορείς να είσαι κατά του φασισμού εφόσον δεν είσαι κατά των μνημονίων.

*Ο αντιφασισμός της εποχής μας είναι υπαρκτός όσο φέρει ως σφραγίδα των καταβολών του την αντίθεσή του στα Μνημόνια* και την αντίσταση στον αυταρχικό νεοφιλελευθερισμό. Αυτή η παραδοχή δεν αντιβαίνει στον χαρακτήρα ενός αντιφασιστικού μετώπου, αντιθέτως αναβαθμίζει το λαϊκό έρεισμα, χωρίς να παραδίδει τις αμφισημίες του σε καταστροφικές αυταπάτες. Δεν χωράει σε κανέναν αντιφασισμό το νεοσυντηρητικό μνημονιακό νεφέλωμα, από το οποίο αναδύεται ο φασισμός. Δεν μοιράζεται ο αντιφασισμός της εποχής μας τους ίδιους ορίζοντες προσδοκιών με τους εγγαστρίμυθους του εκφασισμού.​Αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά, ο συντάκτης αρνείται την αντιφασιστική στάση σε όποιον δεν συγκαταλέγεται με τα δικά του (του συντάκτη) τα κριτήρια στο στρατόπεδο των «αντιμνημονιακών» (ό,τι κι αν σημαίνει αυτό)! Αν δεν συντρέχει αυτό, δεν σου αναγνωρίζεται ότι μπορείς σήμερα να αντιτίθεσαι στο φασισμό.

Κρίμα. Με λυπεί πολύ αυτή η άποψη. Όχι τόσο (ή όχι μόνο) επειδή αυτού του είδους οι αποκλεισμοί θυμίζουν παλιές εποχές των κακών σελίδων της ιστορίας της Αριστεράς, αλλά γιατί ο συντάκτης φαίνεται να μην αντιλαμβάνεται ότι με το μέτρο αυτό σύγκρισης που μεταχειρίζεται μαζεύει εκ δεξιών, με τα πρόβατα, καμπόσους που η θέση τους θα ήταν εξάπαντος με τα ερίφια.

Υ.Γ. Το σημείωμα αυτό δεν το αναρτώ για να προκαλέσω διάλογο, δεν ζητώ να πάρω απαντήσεις. Απλά ήθελα να το σημειώσω.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 27, 2013)

Ελπίζω ο συντάκτης του άρθρου να αισθάνεται βολικά, ως αριστερός, στο ίδιο στασίδι με τη Χρυσή Αυγή και τους Ανεξάρτητους Έλληνες.

Αν δεν αισθάνεται, μάλλον θα πρέπει να ξαναρίξει μια ματιά στη συλλογιστική του. Που μπάζει από παντού. Γιατί εκτός από τους εγγαστρίμυθους του φασισμού υπάρχουν και οι τελάληδες του πολιτικού πρωτογονισμού.


----------



## SBE (Apr 27, 2013)

Αυτή η στάση θα μπορούσε να λέγεται και "ίστορία της πατρίδας μας". Μου κάνει εντύπωση Εάριε που λες για _παλιές εποχές των κακών σελίδων_. Στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι καθόλου παλιές αυτές οι εποχές. Δεν πέρασαν ποτέ.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 28, 2013)

Earion said:


> Αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά, ο συντάκτης αρνείται την αντιφασιστική στάση σε όποιον δεν συγκαταλέγεται με τα δικά του (του συντάκτη) τα κριτήρια στο στρατόπεδο των «αντιμνημονιακών» (ό,τι κι αν σημαίνει αυτό)! Αν δεν συντρέχει αυτό, δεν σου αναγνωρίζεται ότι μπορείς σήμερα να αντιτίθεσαι στο φασισμό.


Δεν νομίζω πως λεει ακριβώς αυτό. Νομίζω πως η πρώτη πρόταση του παραθέματος είναι ενιαία, και θα έπρεπε να μπει ολόκληρη με έμφαση. Νομίζω δηλαδή πως ο συντάκτης ισχυρίζεται ότι αντιφασισμός σήμερα δεν μπορεί παρά να σημαίνει *και *«αντίθεση στα μνημόνια» *και* (ταυτόχρονα) «αντίσταση στον αυταρχικό νεοφιλελευθερισμό». Εάν έχω δίκιο, δεν ισχύει ακριβώς και το πρόβλημα με τα αμνοερίφια. 

Κι εμένα με ενοχλεί το άρθρο, για άλλους λόγους όμως, λεξιλογικούς περισσότερο. Με ενοχλεί δηλαδή η ευκολία με την οποία χρησιμοποιείται η ταμπέλα του φασισμού και του αντιφασισμού, ιστορικά προσδιορισμένων φαινομένων οι (απολύτως πραγματικές) συνάφειες των οποίων με το σήμερα δεν θα έπρεπε να μας οδηγούν στην ορολογική τεμπελιά (πρέπει να βρούμε ένα όνομα γι' αυτό το πράγμα, βαϊμαρισμός ξερωγώ), μια τεμπελιά που μπορεί και να είναι συνειδητή πολιτική στόχευση, στο πλαίσιο της δημιουργίας διαχωριστικών γραμμών. 

Αλλά δεν συνεχίζω, γιατί τώρα θα μπούμε σε πολιτική συζήτηση.


----------



## SBE (Apr 28, 2013)

Pidyo, διαβάζω και ξαναδιαβάζω την πρώτη παράγραφό σου και εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω που διαφέρει στην ουσία απο αυτό που λέει οτι κατάλαβε ο Εάριος. Μαθηματικά μπορεί να διαφέριε, αλλά στην πράξη το ίδιο είναι.


----------

